# Optimal resistance training: choose weights according to your energy level



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2015)

The most effective way to do resistance training is to use a schedule in which you train using different weights each day. On one day you train for example with weights at which you can manage no more than 6 reps, and in the next session you use weights with which you can manage 15

*Read More...*


----------

